# التدفئة بالماء الساخن للمبتدئين و المهندسين الجدد كيفية عمل النظام



## هيام سعيد (6 أبريل 2007)

التدفئة بالماء الساخن من البداية اي الذين لا يملكون اي خبره في هذا المجال و يطلبون العلم الى المهندسين الذين لم يخوظوا بعد بهذا المجال و يمكن ان ( نتحاور مع المخضرمين فنستفيد منهم و نفيدهم بما لدينا( تمت هذة المشاركه من خلال مكتب الخبرة للتدفئه و التبريد هشام جربوع) 
نظام التدفئة بالهواء الساخن هو عبارة عن دارة مغلقه من الماء ضمن انابيب معزولة داخل الجدران وغير معزولة في الشبكة الظاهرة يحدد الحمل الحراري في كل غرفة وفي الممرات و توضع مشعة حرارية مصنعة من الفونط تتناسب بحجمها مع الحمل الحراري تدخل فيها المياه الساخنة فتكون مصدرا حراريا تكسب الهواء الملامس لها بالحرار ة و يتم خروج الماء عبر الخط الراجع الى المرجل لاعادة تحميلة بالحرارة عن طريق الحراق هنالك مجموعة من العناصر لا بد من توفرها لاتمام عمل الدارة و هي المرجل الحراق مظخات التسريع خزان التمدد مدخنة المرجل شبكة النواقل المشعات 
يتفرع عن هذا النظام انظمة تدفئة استحدثت حديثا و هي بدلا من المشعات المصنعة من الفونط فان كويل اي المشعة التي تعمل بانتقال الحرارة بواسطة توربين لضخ الهواء و هنالك تدفئة تكون المشعات فيها عبارة عن نواقل مشعات تركب على ارض المكان المراد تدفئته بعد وضع عوازل تحتها على شكل دوائر مدروسة يكون فيها دخل الماء الساخن و مخرج للذهاب الى المرجل ثم يتم تنفيذ صبة اسمنتية فوقها ثم اعمال البلاط فتكون التدفئة بواسطة الانتقال عن طريق البلاط 

1- المرجل و هو عبارة عن مجموعة من المقاطع المصنعة من الفونط تجمع في موقع العمل كل مقطع يحوي على مدخل للماء و مخرج و تتشكل على شكل اقواس مفرغة من الداخل و عند جمعها نكون قد حققنا ما يلي مرور الماء في المرجل بشكل دائري يلتف حول حجرة الاحتراق يدخل الماء من البداية و يخرج عند النهاية و الغاية من ذالك تعريض الماء باطول مسار حول النار لتسخينه و رفع درجة حرارته 
يتضمن المرجل في الوسط غرفة الاحتراق تعلوها غرفه نواتج الاحتراق التي تمر مسارات الماء ضمنها و تسمى حجر اللهب اي نهاية الشعلة لكل غرفة باب للتنظيف و الصيانه يثبت على باب غرفة الاحتراق السفلى الحراق و تزرع على جسم المرجل الخارجي حساسات حراره 
تتصل الغرفة العلويه ب المدخنة حيث خروج نواتج الاحتراق يغطي المرجل اطباق من العوازل الحرارية المصنعة من الصوف الزجاجي ثم غطاء من الصاج المبخوخ بالدهان الحراري يتضمن كل مرجل مجموعة تحكم كهربائي تضم ثيرموستات مفتاح توقف و تشغيل و هنالك مراجل متطورة تحتوي على انظمة تايمر تشغيل تعمل بنظام ب ل س وهي وحدة تحكم يمكن برمجتها لمدة سنة كاملة بتاريخ و ساعات التشغيل الدراسة الهندسيه للحمل الحراري المراد للمشروع تحدد استطاعة المرجل و تقاس بالكيلو كالوري بالساعة عند درجة حرارة للماء 90\70 درجة يجب ان يتحمل المرجل ضغط 6 بار و الانواع المعروفة هي شابيه \ايديال \ ستاندر \بوديروس ​
​​وحدة الاشتعال الحراق 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]المكونات الرئيسيه للحراق 1 التوربين [/FONT]Burner
1 [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يعمل كهربائيا و بسرعات تتناسب مع حجم الهواء المراد متصل ببوق ينقل الهواء الى حجرة الاحتراق و يتصل به ميكانيكيا ب محور ناقل حركه من النوع المرن الى مضخة الوقود و يكون مسؤول عن دورانها[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الهدف الاساسي منه خلق دوامه هوائيه داخل حجرة الاحتراق تقوم بطرد كافة الغازات الموجوده اولا ثم خلخلت الضغوط الموجودة لتسمخ بخروج نواتج الاحتراق عبر المدخنه دون اعاقه[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ثانيا الامتزاج مع الوقود و انشاء غيمه من البخار المتشكل من الهواء و الديزل ​[/FONT]2​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مضخة للوقود[/FONT] Pump
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تتالف من حلازونات مسرعه للوقود تمتص الوقود من الخزان و تضغطه الى البخاخ عبر نواقل و يكون في الاحمال الكبيرة هناك مخرجين من المضخة مخرج لبخاخ صغير ومخرج للبخاخ الاساسي في الاشتعال البخاخ الصغير يقلع بالشرارة و البخاخ الاساسي يعمل بالنار الموجوده بالبخاخ الصغير​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]السولونويد​​[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] مفتاح تدفق الوقود و تسكيره يعمل كهربائيا من خلال وحدة التحكم [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ا[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مولد شراره [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وهو ترنس يقوم برفع التيار من 220 فولت ل 18000 فولت فيشكل عبراسياخ من الفولاذ شرارة اشبه بقوس البرق المتشكل من التقاء شحنة سالبه و شحنه موجبة تقوم باشعال غيمة البخار المؤلفة من الهواء و الديزل 
ا[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لبخاخ[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] و هو عبارة عن فالة تحدد فتحتها بقدرتها على ضخ الديزل و فقا لقدرة المرجل على التحمل و تقاس ب الكغ ب سا كما تحدد زاوية البخ بحجم غرفة الاحتراق فتكون الزاوية 60 في الاحجام الصغيرة و 70 او 80 في الاحجام الكبيرة 
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لوحة التحكم او الكنترول [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وهو المسؤل عن اعطاء اوامر العمل لكل عنصر بالحراق كل على حدا و بوقته المناسب ليتم اشتعال صحيح دون اي مخاطر فبعد ان تتلقى وحدة التحكم المر من لوحة التشغيل بالعمل تقوم بفتح توربين الهواء لمدة 3 دقائق كافية لتهيأة غرفة الاحتراق باستقبال انفجار الديزل بعدها تعطي الامر لترنس الشرارة و فالف الوقود بالفتح لمدة 30 ثانية اذا حصل احتراق تتحسس الخلية الضوئية النور فتقوم بايقاف عمل ترنس الشرارة و يستمر الحراق بالعمل في الحراقات الكبيره بعد ان يتم فتح النار ب البخاخ الصغير تقوم لوحة التحكم بفتح صباب البخاخ الكبير و اغلاق البخاخ الصغير فتنتقل النار للشعلة الكبيره و يستمر العمل اي خطا في هذة المراحل لوحة التحكم ستتوقف عن العمل و تحاول من جديد محاولة اقلا ع اذا فشلت تعطي عطل بالحراق يحتاج فني الصيانة لمعالجة 
[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شبكة النواقل [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]وهي عبارة عن انابيب تركب اما ظاهرة دون عزل يستفاد منها بالتدفئة او مخفية بالجدران و تعزل بعوازل حرارية و تكون مقاطعها وفقا لجداول المخططات المدروسه للمشروع و يجب ان تكون مصنعة من الفولاذ من النوع الملحوم و يجب ان تتفق مع النورمات البريطانية او الالمانية وان تكون نظيفة من الداخل و الخارج وان تتحمل ظغط 8 بار يتم وصل البواري مع بعضها باللحام الكهربائي ما عدا النقاصات و الاكواع لا يسمح بالحني على البارد للاقطار ما فوق 1.5 انش على ان يكون قطر الانحاء ستة امثال قطر الانبوب 
تدهن كافة الانابيب بدهان عازل رطوبه ثم تعزل في حال الشبكه المخفية 
في حال كانت الشبكة ارضية ياخذ بعين الاعتبار الميول بالشبكة باتجاه اخر الخط 3ملم للمتر الطولي افقيا و يحذر من تشكل الفقعات الهوائيه التي تمنع مرور الماء و السبب بذالك تفاوت المناسيب الافقية انخفاض منسوب الدفاية عن منسوب خط الراجع المتصلة به 
و يجب ان نعلم اذا كان خط التغذية الصاعد 4 انش تم وصل 4 مشعات عليه و خرجهم طبعا الى الخط الراجع او الهابط يجب ان نحسب كمية الماء المشغولة اى خسارتها من الخط الصاعد و حساب مقطع جديد للصاعد يساوي ظغط الماء المتبقي للوصول الى المجموعة التالية 
يجب وضع بروجور تنفيس في نهاية كل خط صاعد يعمل اليا طبعا نحن نتكلم عن نظام خط صاعد من المرجل و خط راجع هنالك انظمة اخرى يتم الوصل فيها بالتسلسل ايى يدخل الماء للمشع و يخرج الى مشع اخر و هكذا عند اخر مشع يكون الخط الراجع 
يتم التحكم بالخطوط الصاعدة ب سكورة فونت جارور و سكورة دحلة 
مشعات المشع هو الكويل التي يتجمع فيها مرور الماء الساخن و هي مصنعة من الفونط ذي المقاطع الرأسية المجمعة و يفضل النوعيلت العالمية بيازي ايديال كليما يجب ان يكون البث الحراري للمشع و مساحة المشع متوافق و التي تمثل الفرق بين وسطي الماء و هواء الغرفة عند فرق درجات 60 درجة مئوية 
يجب ان يبعد المشع عن جدار الغرفة 4 سم و يرتفع عن مستوى الارض 8سم يزود كل مشع بصمام على المدخل و صمام عياري على المخرج دبل ريكلاج مع بروجور تنفيس يدوي 
يحدد الحمل داخل المكان بعدد المقاطع الموجودة بالمشع و يعتبر في نظام ايديال كليما كل مقطع 126 ك ك سا ​[/FONT]
و3- مضخات التسريع و هي عنفات تركب على انبوب المياه الراجع الى المرجل و تقوم بتسريع دورة المياه من خلال شفط المياه و ارسالها باتجاه المرجل و تقاس بالغزارة حيث يتم تقدير غزارة المضخة من خلال حجم الماء الاجمالي الموجود في الدارة بالمتر مكعب و اقصى ارتفاع ستصل اليه المياه بالمشروع و عندها نقول ان المضخة المطلوبة هي غزارة 22متر مكعب بالساعة رفع 6متر على سبيل المثال و يمكن تركيب مضختين للسحب و هوالافضل واحدة احتياط و اخرى عاملة و يمكن في حال تجزئة الدارة بصواعد و رواجع الى اماكن مختلفة من الكلكتر ان نركب مضخات على كل راجع بشكل مستقل و هذه تعود الى اسلوب المهندس بالدراسة يركب على المضخة سكر جارور ذو فلنشه على الدخل و الخرج للصيانة الانواع المفضلة عالميا هي سالمسون غراندفوس وييلو بيرال كما يركب مقياس ضغط عند المخرج و المدخل لمعرفة حالة المضخة اذاكانت في حالت عمل او توقف ملاحضة هامة عمل المضخات لا يرتبط بعمل الحراق اى في حال توقف الحراق عن العمل يجب ان تبقى المضخات مستمرة بالعمل و في ايام الصقيع لا نقوم بايقافها نهائيا حتى لو كان الحراق لا يعمل و لا نريد تدفئة المكان المراد و باختصار انا انصح بتشغيل المضخة ببداسة موسم الشتاء و ايقافها في اخره سواء كان الحراق يعمل ام لا و ايضا يجب ان يكون عمل الحراق مرتبط بعمل المضخات فلا يعمل الحراق الا اذا كانت المضخات تعمل 
4 - مضخة المزج و هي عبارة عن مقاومة المرجل و السكورة قبل و بعد المضخة و الفائدة الفنية منها عدم دخول ماء بدرجات حرارة متدنية للمرجل تقوم بعمليات تبخر سريع فتاذي المرجل و تزود بسكر مانع رجوع و الانبوب من و الى المرجل عندما تكون الاستطاعة عاليه اكثر من 50000 كيلو كالوري سا تكون الغزارة فيها بمعدل ثلث غزارة مضخة التسريع الاساسية و باقل نسبة رفع تعمل بالطرد المركزي و هي تعمل بعمل مضخة التسريع و تقف بتوقفها​[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]​[/FONT]-خزان التمدد المغلق ​
لقد تعرفنا سابقا على المرجل ثم على الحراق ثم على مضخات التسريع و الان نتعرف على العنصر الرابع خزان التمدد المغلق 
العمل تعويض المياه المفقودة من الشبكه بسبب الكسر او التبخر او لاى سبب كان و ذالك بربطه ب شيكه المياه الجاريه و يزود بصمام لتخفيض الضغط مع مصفاة ماء و صمام عياري و مقياس للضغط تركب من جهة مياه المدينه و له دور اهم و هو يستوعب تمدد المياه بالشبكه بسبب الحرارة و يقوم بموازنة الضغط بالشبكة و عليه يركب الخزان على خط السحب من مضخات التدفئة و يجهز بصمام فصل مع صمام امان الي يعير على 4 بار ضغط حيث يفتح الصمام تلقائيا في حال ازدياد الضغط عن الضغط المعير و يصرف اللى اقرب مصرف مياة و يفضل ان يكون من النوع المغلق المجهز ببالون هواء مضغوط بداخله و يكون الضغط الابتدائي فيه 1.5 بار و و ضغط التشغيل 4 بار و يكون البالون قابل للتغير و ذو مقطع متدرج يفضل ان يرفق بغرفة المرجل جوره فنية 50× 50 ×100 و تزود بمضخة غاطسة تعمل اليا في حال تحسس الغاطس بوجود المياه عند منسوب معين يتم تعييره اللوحة الكهربائية ​
لقد قدمنا فيما سبق المرجل الحراق مضخات التسريع شبكة التدفئه المشعات خزان التمدد و الان لوحة التحكم الكهربائي و المقصود بها اللوحة المركزية المسؤله عن تشغيل النظام بالكامل 
العناصر التي تعمل بالقدرة الكهربائية بالتدفئة بالماء الساخن الحراق ​
الحراق ياخذ الامر بالعمل و التوقف من اللوحة المركزبه يدويا عن طريق كنتكتور بوصلة الى ملفه تحتاج لمفتاح ستار و مفتاح ستوب سنقوم بشرح هذه الوصلة لاحقا و قاطع حراري مغناطيسي و ريليه حمل زائد على كل كنتكتور و عن طريق الحساس الحراري بمجرد و صول درجات الحرارة ل75 درجة مئويه الياو الحراق لا يعمل الا اذا كانت مضخات التشغيل في حالة عمل​مضخات التسريع و المزج​و هي حسب الغزارة تيارها اما 220 ام 380 فولتيفضل ان لا تتوقف عن العمل نهائيا و ذالك لعدم تجمع الصدأ و الترسبات بالشبكه او لعدم تعرض المياه و هي في حالة عدم تسخين للتجمد شتاءا و الكسر الا اذا اخليت الشبكة و هي ايضا تعمل عن طريق كنتكتور بمفتاح تشغيل واحد الى ملف الكنتكور الخاص بها و المزود ب ريليه حمل زائد مع قاطع حراري مغناطيسي 
قواطع حمايه اناره قاطع توربين تخلية من الدخان ان وجد قاطع رئيسي مع كنتكتور رئيسى و قاطع فاز في حال كانت العناصرتعمل بتوتر 380 فولت
ساعات فولت عدد 3 ساعة امبير مبدلة فولت لمضات اشارة للدلالة على العمل و يجب ان تكون اللوحة من الصاج المزودة بباب اول للتشغيل و باب ثاني للصيانه مع سكك و جنكسيونات ربط كافة النواقل الى الحراق المضخات يجب ان توضع داخل انابيب فولاذية مرنة تزود اللوحة ايضا بمأخذ 220 فولت و مأخذ 380 فولت للصيانه يزود باب اللوحة بجوان من المطاط مانعا للرطوبه و الغبار يفضل ان تزود غرفة المرجل بطفاية حريق افقية تعمل بالشد للاسفل مثبته بسطح الغرفة لتؤمن وصول موانع الاشتعال لكل الغرفة و شكرا لكم من الخبره للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع مع مشاركة قادمة بنفس النظام و هي المدخنه
المدخنة الصاجية و المخنة الاجوريه الملحقة بنظام التدفئة بالماء الساخن ​
لقد تعرضنا بالسابق للمرجل و الحراق و مضخات التسريع و و لوحة الاقلاع الكهربائية و الان نتكلم عن خواص المدخنة الملحقة بنظام التدفئة بالماء الساخن 
الهدف الرئيسي منها تصريف الدخان و نواتج الاحتراق من غرفة الاحتراق الى خارج غرفة المرجل و يجب ان تتوافر بعض المواصفات الفنية لتقوم بتصريف صحيح و بالتالي احتراق جيد للحراق ( العنصر الهام جدا بالمدخنة و هو جهاز معدل للهواء يمنع ارتداد الغازات و يركب بالمدخنة ) 
1 - في حال كان هنالك ضرورة لتركيب المدخنة افقيا فيجب ان تعلم ان كل متر افقي يجب ان يقابله متران عاموديان 
2- هنالك علاقة طردية بين قطر المدخنة و غزارة التوربين الموجود بالحراق و حجم حجرة الانفجار 
3- يحب ان لا يقل ارتفاع المدخنة عن سطح البناء 2 متر و يتم عمل غطاء للمدخنة يكون هنالك فاصل بين الغطاء و المدخنة 40 سم 
4- تزود المدخنة بفتحة تنظيف و صندوق متحرك مع باب 
5 عزل المدخنة الصاجية بسماكة 5 سم صوف زجاجي ثم لفها بشبك معدني ثم بالخام المبلل بالغراء و الاسمنت الابيض كي لا يكون هنالك فروق حرارية بين مدخل المدخنة و نهايتها ( وهذه ظاهرة يعاني منها كثير من الفنيين حيث تختلف الشعلة في بدا التشغيل فيقوم الفني بزيادة كمية الهواء لاعطاء ضغط اكبر بتصريف الدخان و بعد فترة تشغيل بسيطة و ارتفاع درجة حرارة المدخنة يجد الفني ان كمية الهواء زائدة بالحراق فيعود و يقللها) 
6 يجب ان تاخذ المدخنة ميل صاعد بمعدل 15 درجة لكل 6 متر تغطى المدخنة الصاجية بالاجر النار ي و تركب بالتربة النارية المقاومة للحرارة قطر المدخنة يكون محددا بكاتالوك المرجل و لكن كرقم تقريبي كل 440000 ك ك مرجل يحتاج لقطر مدخنة 44 سم 

وشكرا لاهتمامكم و ارجوا من الله ان اكون موفقا بنقل معلومة تفيدكم اما بالنسبة للزملاء المهندسين المتمرسين في هذا المجال يمكن رفع مستوى الحوار الى الدراسة و حيثياتها دراسة الاحمال تحديد استطاعة العناصر و يمكن مناقشة الانظمة المختلفة مشاكلها و حلولها 
الخبره للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع سوريا السويداء​
[email protected] 094323515​​​​






































​




l​​
​​
-​

4




























ا 
2- , ​


----------



## احمد عصمت محمود (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حازم نجم (11 أبريل 2007)

احسنتم وبارك الله فيكم الى الامام


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (13 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عااافيه


----------



## فاديكو (16 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## سامي ع (14 أبريل 2008)

الأخ المهندس هشام أنا طالب سنة رابعة هندسة انتاج أرجو المساعدة في تدفئة شقة غرفتين + صالون صغير . مساحة كلية 100م بالماء الساخن sami_ali98***********


----------



## سامي ع (14 أبريل 2008)

الأخ المهندس هشام لكجزيل الشكر sami-ali98***********


----------



## سامي ع (14 أبريل 2008)

*طلب*

الرجاء من الزملاء المهندسين المساعدة ..المهندس هشام أرجو المساعدة في دراسة مشروع تدفئة غرفتين + صالون بمساحة كلية 100م2 أنا طالب س4 انتاج .......sami-ali***********:3:


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

سامي ع قال:


> الرجاء من الزملاء المهندسين المساعدة ..المهندس هشام أرجو المساعدة في دراسة مشروع تدفئة غرفتين + صالون بمساحة كلية 100م2 أنا طالب س4 انتاج .......sami-ali***********:3:


 لو ممكن معلومات عن مساحه الغرف والصاله والمدخل والحمام


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (18 يناير 2009)

لقد تم تعديل المشاركة من قبل هشام جربوع باسم عضو جديد و ذالك لورود خطأ باسم صاحب الموقع هيام بدلا من هشام ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء قبول اعتذاري لعدم الرد من خلال موقع هيام سعيد وسوف اقوم بتقديم مقالات هامة جدا بعلوم التدفئة المركزية باسم هشام ابوسعيد وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً و نفع بكم


----------



## ابو شازاد (19 يناير 2015)

مجهود رائع مشكور


----------



## وسام ابن كركوك (27 يناير 2015)

شكرا خي


----------

